# The Chocolate Story



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You've probably heard this before, it's little naughtiness to brighten up a Monday morning.

*Mr Cadbury and Mrs Rowntree met on a coach journey. It was After eight. she was from Quality Street: he was a Fisherman's Friend. On the way they stopped at a Yorkie Bar, he had a Rum & Butter and she had a Wine Gum. He asked her name."Polo, I'm the one with the hole", she said. "I'm the one with the Nuts", he said. Then he touched her Milky Way. They checked in and went straight to the bedroom.

Mr Cadbury turned out the light for a bit of Black Magic. it wasn't long before he slipped his hand into her Snickers and felt the Contrast of her Double Decker. He showed her his Curly Wurly.

Mrs Rowntree wasn't keen to have any more Jelly Babies, so let him take a trip down Bournville Boulevard. He was pleased as he always fancied a bit of Fudge. It was a Magic Moment as she let out a scream of Turkish Delight.

When he came out his Fun Sized Mars Bar felt a bit Crunchie. She wanted more but he decided to take Time Out. However, he noticed her Pink Wafer looked very appetising...so he did a Twirl, had a Picnic in her Sherbert Fountain, and gave her a Gob Stopper.

Unfortunatley, Mr Cadbury had to go home to his wife, Caramel. Sadly, he was soon to discover he had caught an STD, it turns out Mrs Rowntree, had been with All Sorts. *


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

So whats the engine in your avatar ? reminds me of a tri crank commer 2 stroke

Loddy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi loddy ,think of a train
dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Think of a Diesel train Loddy.

Kev.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Napier 'deltic' engine. 2 stroke opposed piston diesel engine, nine rows of three cylinders, three crankshafts, 54 pistons and con rods!
Marvellous to see working, and to hear; originally designed for marine use. Must have been designed by someone on an LSD trip!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Billy Bean built a machine to see what it could do.
He made it out of sticks and stones, and nuts and bolts and glue. 


if you remember that one you are older than me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BJT said:


> Napier 'deltic' engine. 2 stroke opposed piston diesel engine, nine rows of three cylinders, three crankshafts, 54 pistons and con rods!
> Marvellous to see working, and to hear; originally designed for marine use. Must have been designed by someone on an LSD trip!


one of us has a problem with maths methinks, 3 x 9 x 3 = 81 but it could be me :black:

Kev.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Gave up maths when I retired, except for checking the bank balance and income tax.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

BJT said:


> Napier 'deltic' engine......... Must have been designed by someone on an LSD trip!


Maybe not. At least it was a good concept provided you didn't have to work on it.
My feeling is Mr Fullagar of Cammel Laird Fillagar engine fame must have discovered LSD 40 odd years before the rest of us! 
And then there was the free piston gasifier..... surely an answer to a problem that didn't exist if ever there was one.
I also had my doubts about the guy who tried to develop the Mirrlees OP engine. He also has his hand in a few other marine engineering disasters -a few of which have burnt a cross onto may back!
Thinking about, I guess this is a suitable subject for "Jokes" but for those of us who suffered, "Trivia" doesn't seem appropriate!


----------

